# Moreton Island 20th



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

Heading to Moreton Is. this saturday, 8am bardge (Combie Trader)
Will be there till Friday 26th
Will have UHF on in ute (all the time) and a hand held while fishing Ch25.
Let me know if interested,

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

Off to Moreton, I'll do a full trip report in a week or 2

1 more sleep


----------

